# Howdy All



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Most of you probably know me from the various email lists, but since I've finally registered, a quick intro.

I run a small yard haunt in Hayward, CA. You can see some of the past years at www.perfessorevil.com

I also run a how-to link site called HauntProject.com

I also belong to the Norcal chapter of CalHauntS, a prop building group that meets once a month for make and takes.

I'm here to pick up some new ideas, and, of course, snag more how-to's for HauntProject.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Perfessor! Always nice to see another familiar face in these parts. Feel free to snag some how-tos for HauntProject, that's a great resource you're running there.


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Zombie-F said:


> Welcome aboard Perfessor! Always nice to see another familiar face in these parts. Feel free to snag some how-tos for HauntProject, that's a great resource you're running there.


Thanks! I'll try to keep the self-promotion to a minimum.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

PerfessorEvil said:


> Thanks! I'll try to keep the self-promotion to a minimum.


LOL, I think that will happen! LOL
But agree with Z, have to it!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!

I've come across your site before. Jump on in - there are lots of creative, talented and helpful people here.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!

I too have visited your site many times before. Impressive!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome -your going to love it here-nice how to site
hey this is my 666 post


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

*Hi*

Welcome Pro.E., I love your howto site.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey, Perfessor, welcome to the forum!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I love your site. It was the first halloween site I found, when I first discovered haunting on the web. I used a link on hauntproject to find hauntforum. So you are kind of responsible for me being on here. 

Hang around, this is a great place. You'll like it here.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Welcome Perfessor....Im kinda new here too but getting the hang of it. You reminded me I need to send you a link to the Traveling Toby website


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Prof. Evil! Love your site! So many wonderful ideas!
I'm sure you will like it here!
Once you're in.....there is no exit!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG I love you site!!! Im stealing like 10 ideas off there. I LOOOOVE IT. Great great great job on everything. Oh yeah and welcome


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Perfessor. Good to have you here.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome, enjoy the forum


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

*Thanks everyone!*

Thanks everyone! You really know how to make a guy feel welcome. <sniff>
:devil:


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forums perfessor, if you need anything just scream.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Prof. E! Also want to thank you for your great site. I visit it nearly every day to check the last ten posts... I am always looking for new ideas. Thanks!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya and welcome!!! Love the site!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yo Prof,
welcome to our party!! cheers

ps thanks for putting my pillars on your site


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Lilly said:


> Yo Prof,
> welcome to our party!! cheers
> 
> ps thanks for putting my pillars on your site


Thanks for putting the how-to together!
BTW... that's not all, I put your hot-glue bat skeletons up there yesterday.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

It's the HauntProject dude! Welcome to the crazy side of the street. I also love your site and hope to contribute to it soon! Lots of talent, great ideas and enthusiasm for the best day of the year in this forum!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thank You very much Prof ..What an honor.
Welcome again.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome Perfessor. Nice to have you on board. Haunt Project is a great site.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

i was reading all this yesterday and forgot to welcome ya..So.............welcome!!!


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks again everyone... love hearing how much people use HauntProject.
Love even more when people post their how to's there. (hint hint) <evil grin>


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I love that bowling skeleton you have ...HAHA ...you should put that in the forum somewhere..
cracked me up


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

*Awesome page*

You've got some great tutorials. I really liked the paper mache skulls!:jol:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Professor. Nice site ya got there!!!!!


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

MacabreManor said:


> You've got some great tutorials. I really liked the paper mache skulls!:jol:


Heh... just to make it clear for everyone, my personal how-to's are all on perfessorevil.com.

The links on HauntProject.com are links to other people's projects (well, mine are on there too, but you know what I mean)

I don't want to take credit for the incredible work some other people have done. 

I _wish_ I had the talent to make paper mache skulls like Stolloween's


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome Pevil..Nice work!! I'm looking forward to learning from you.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Well well well.... lookie who decided to drop in! Howdy Perfessor!!!!


----------

